# Looking for Cur or Feist breeder



## mallardsx2 (Nov 1, 2017)

Looking for Puppies in either species. 

Please PM me if you know of anyone that has any for sale out of a good bloodline.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 1, 2017)

Check out "Squirrel dog central ". Always a bunch on there and a lot in Georgia


----------



## Melvin4730 (Nov 2, 2017)

www.bargerdogs.com


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 5, 2017)

Also search groups on Facebook !! Anything you looking there as well !!


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 14, 2017)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Check out "Squirrel dog central ". Always a bunch on there and a lot in Georgia



^This. Some nice looking pups on there.


----------



## Timbo85 (Nov 16, 2017)

Iï¸� have a 1 yr old mt cur left I’m letting go for free is well started has trees squirrels and coons and is registered great young dog I’m moving and have to let em go if you are interested


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 25, 2017)

Timbo85 said:


> Iï¸� have a 1 yr old mt cur left I’m letting go for free is well started has trees squirrels and coons and is registered great young dog I’m moving and have to let em go if you are interested



PM sent


----------



## pbyles (Jan 20, 2018)

I transport dogs and last weekend I hauled a really NICE cur puppy from North Alabama...

Mr. Caldwell in Fyffe has beautiful old stock looking puppies.  This litter was about 12 weeks old, and I am not sure if he has any left, but they would be worth waiting on the next litter.

If you are interested I can ask if he minds if I pass his number to you.

I can also text or email you a picture...not sure how to upload a photo here from my phone.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 21, 2018)

pbyles said:


> I transport dogs and last weekend I hauled a really NICE cur puppy from North Alabama...
> 
> Mr. Caldwell in Fyffe has beautiful old stock looking puppies.  This litter was about 12 weeks old, and I am not sure if he has any left, but they would be worth waiting on the next litter.
> 
> ...



Are you the Lady I talked to last week about picking up puppy from the Ladner Kennels in Lumberton, Mississippi !!


----------

